
Sharing public keys between iOS and the rest of the world - remx
https://digitalleaves.com/blog/2015/10/sharing-public-keys-between-ios-and-the-rest-of-the-world/
======
Operyl
Ugggggh, yet another site that hijacks scrolling. Is there an extension to
solve this stuff yet?

------
CaliforniaKarl
I am really liking this article. One concern I've had for a while, with things
like NaCl (and now, iOS), is that it's not always easy to get something in a
portable, identifiable format. As annoying as the ASN.1-based PKCS objects
are, they work really well for interchange!

------
mingabunga
Use QR codes?

